# Can anyone recommend Iron Hands?



## Imperators Warden (Nov 15, 2010)

As the thread says can anyone recommend Iron Hands? I've always wanted more of an insight into the chapter.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

As with all Jonathan Green wh40k books there are two things to be said: story is good but he is not good writer. In short words: if you just want some more background about IH than read that book but if you expect good novel than avoid it.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

fulgrim gives a pretty good insight into their mentality and is a fantastic read.
I'd go with that


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

I agree with the Fulgrim recommendation - great novel. In the HH series the only other book that had anything with ferrus manus was "the last heretic". It is a short 2 page meeting, but it was really good as far as seeing how Manus felt about Lorgar, and a bit of how he feels about debts in general. The book is excellent even if you are not a word bearers fan.

Personaly, Manus is my favorite primarch. He is simple and to the point with how he conducts himself. Horus wanted to not let his father down, Fulgrim wanted to be perfect, Magnus wanted to use the power of the great ocean. Manus was not that deep - he just knew right from wrong, and that is why he didn't fall. It sucks that Fulgrim killed him. If they ever do an "end game" with 40k it would nice to see him return... But the fluf shows he is dead as a door nail and to bring him back would make it a comic bookish kind of thing. But you never know, they have hinted that Loken isn't dead.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If you want info on the *Legion* I agree you should read _Fulgrim_, but if you want info on the *Chapter* as you said then _Iron Hands_ is the better book- I class it to be in the same league as _Salamander_ in terms of quality.


----------



## Imperators Warden (Nov 15, 2010)

*Thanks,*

Thanks for the recommendations guys. Seeing as I have already read Fulgrim and TFH I am going to give it a look see. I also need to look into the Salamanders series.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Zooey72 said:


> But you never know, they have hinted that Loken isn't dead.


Yeah but they didn't exactly cut his head off or anything.


----------



## Jon Green (Jul 8, 2012)

Imperators Warden said:


> As the thread says can anyone recommend Iron Hands?


I can. But then I'm biased.


----------



## Jon Green (Jul 8, 2012)

Shadow Walker said:


> As with all Jonathan Green wh40k books there are two things to be said: *story is good but he is not good writer*.


That's a classic! Can I use it on my website?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Jon Green said:


> That's a classic! Can I use it on my website?


You sire are a remarkably good sport.


_Wrath of Iron_ is the best novel ANYONE could ask for on the Iron Hands Chapter. It is a deep and invasive look into their psyche, culture and belief system. It reveals more about the Iron Hands Post-Heresy than any other book and will definitely make them memorable, though not all the reasons why are good ones. (Not bad quality in the book, just some pretty bad stuff that they have done.)


LotN


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Jon Green said:


> That's a classic! Can I use it on my website?


Yes, you can:biggrin:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Lol. 2 year old thread revival!


----------



## Jon Green (Jul 8, 2012)

Two years is nothing within the auspicious reign of the God-Emperor of Mankind.


----------



## Jon Green (Jul 8, 2012)

Shadow Walker said:


> Yes, you can:biggrin:


I promise you, if I ever get to have another crack at the Iron Hands, I will strive to do better.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Jon Green said:


> I promise you, if I ever get to have another crack at the Iron Hands, I will strive to do better.


OK, we have a deal then  By the way your IH book was much better than Wrath of Iron [I was skipping pages from boredom].


----------



## Jon Green (Jul 8, 2012)

Shadow Walker said:


> OK, we have a deal then  By the way your IH book was much better than Wrath of Iron [I was skipping pages from boredom].


Wow! Well one thing I've never been accused of is being boring. :grin:


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Jon Green said:


> Wow! Well one thing I've never been accused of is being boring. :grin:


I meant Wrath of Iron not your book.


----------



## Jon Green (Jul 8, 2012)

Shadow Walker said:


> I meant Wrath of Iron not your book.


Don't worry - I got that. (My response maybe didn't make that clear, though.) :grin:


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

On a similar note (and mostly because the author is apparently watching this thread), is the Armageddon Omnibus worth reading? My girlfriend got it for me for our anniversary (over a year ago now) and it's just been sitting on my shelf gathering dust.


----------



## Shepherd492 (May 1, 2012)

I'm going to publish a more in depth review on this site later tonight (fingers crossed, I've been super lazy lately) but the short answer is no.

Terrible characters, awkward and overwritten prose. Plot is simple but enjoyable and there are some nice descriptions of the effects of Chaos, but the main character is so bad that it is really hard to enjoy the book.

EDIT: lol, looks like I fell for a necro post, nice one.


----------



## Jon Green (Jul 8, 2012)

Shepherd492 said:


> Terrible characters, awkward and overwritten prose. Plot is simple but enjoyable and there are some nice descriptions of the effects of Chaos, but the main character is so bad that it is really hard to enjoy the book.


Okay... I'll get me coat...


----------

